# 12-9-09 pics from NE



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Just a few pics from last weeks storm. I plow commercial lots and also contract with the city. The 3rd pic I was paired with a city plow trying to open up the streets in a housing development. 9" storm with some overnight drifting. I spent about 21 hours in the truck, not all at once thankfully. Got to love those snowy sunny mornings after plowing all night. (last pic)


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

That truck looks to be in good shape for being an oldy. Nice job and good luck the rest of the season


----------



## Newfie Ranger (Mar 31, 2008)

Makes my truck look tiny. Nice pics.


----------

